# Focus RS



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

my mate got one of these about a month ago and ive been dying for a shot of it and i eventually got my chance tonight...and well i wasnt dissapointed.

They sound out of it even when sitting idle is lovely, felt a bit big when your in it but it flys when you put the foot down. handling was responsive but didnt get a chance to really give it welly just going around the town.

All ill say is if i had the money id seriously consider one of these


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

You need to seriously look at yourself in the mirror ! Your on a TT forum talking about "Gary " boy cars that chavs drive round in?


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

vwcheung said:


> You need to seriously look at yourself in the mirror ! Your on a TT forum talking about "Gary " boy cars that chavs drive round in?


Ayep  although ive never seen any chavs drivin one probably due to costs. :roll:


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

Hmm ? They are the chaps with baseball caps and tattoos , along with furry dice and lots of decals on their cars


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

When they came out...I liked them but to me they seem plastic looking and like a kids toy.... 
I don't doubt they are ok to drive (come on it's still a ford) but not for me.
I like the green. That's about it.


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

Exactly! The only good thing about Ford is the GT40


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I can pretty much guarantee the Ford will be better to drive than most Audis. Whether you like the brand or not is another thing entirely, but for fun factor you'd probably have more in the RS.

When I had the TT and wanted a second car, we drove the previous Focus against a Golf and the Focus was streets ahead. The wife wouldn't have a Ford though, so we bought the Golf. :roll:


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Took one for a test drive once and it was fantastic and hit some ridiculous speeds for a hatch back, however I could never have one purely for the image that comes with it, as it happens I was actually bullying my friend just the other day by calling her a little Chav for buying one! Ha ha! I'm sure I'll be called a hairdresser for the TT but that doesn't seem much of an insult to me, 'you care about how you look', erm yes? Ha ha ha.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

I saw a green one of these the other day. In the context of a race track it looks cool. In the context of a town centre traffic jam in the midlands it looks too stupid for words. Black would look less "loud", but still rather "gay", i.e. a little bit too muscular and covered in unnecessary trinkets.


----------



## freeman (Jul 25, 2010)

Focuses are very nice cars, and the fact they're dominating rally lately doesn't hurt their cause either.

But living in the US surrounded by American cars, I can almost promise you that you don't want to buy an American car. The damn labor unions here worry more about their lazy workers than the quality of their product, then goes and complains about how foreign cars are beating them in sales. The paint quality on America cars is horrible, every day i would pass a maybe 4 or 5 year old car with peeling paint, and to me that's just completely unacceptable. I have a Nissan Xterra since they were launched (when it was still made in Japan), and the paint is still in perfect condition.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

freeman said:


> But living in the US surrounded by American cars, I can almost promise you that you don't want to buy an American car. The damn labor unions here worry more about their lazy workers than the quality of their product, then goes and complains about how foreign cars are beating them in sales.


Ditto the British car market in the 70s.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I had a test drive of one last month my local Ford dealer bought the last 30 they have all the colours and all the specs (standard lux 1 lux2) so still keep talking myself in and out of getting one [smiley=argue.gif]
Great and with lux 1 or 2 all the toys but the plastics etc on the inside are a bit low rent I was thinking of the green or the white but on the white getting the roof and bonnet vents painted gloss black


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

One of my colleagues has one - I followed him down the motorway the other day into the office. Looks great from behind I think thith those fat exhaust pipes. He did have to pull over to let me past though


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I have a journo friend who has been using the long term RSTT, they also had a focus RS 500 (350bhp version I think ) the focus killed the TT every time traction wasn't an issue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

freeman said:


> Focuses are very nice cars, and the fact they're dominating rally lately doesn't hurt their cause either.
> 
> But living in the US surrounded by American cars, I can almost promise you that you don't want to buy an American car. The damn labor unions here worry more about their lazy workers than the quality of their product, then goes and complains about how foreign cars are beating them in sales. The paint quality on America cars is horrible, every day i would pass a maybe 4 or 5 year old car with peeling paint, and to me that's just completely unacceptable. I have a Nissan Xterra since they were launched (when it was still made in Japan), and the paint is still in perfect condition.


maybe if the managment cared more about producing a quality product instead of trying to screw every last drop of swet out of their workforce then you might see a change,,,,, away and burn you Korran !!!!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

vwcheung said:


> You need to seriously look at yourself in the mirror ! Your on a TT forum talking about "Gary " boy cars that chavs drive round in?


see topic ; " audi snobs " !!!! [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Isn't the whole Ford=Chavs the same as TT= Hairdresser ?


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

Hairdressers car?? £600 worth of beer and cash & carry in the boot and 410hp under the bonnet, best shopping trolley I've ever bought!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I couldn't live with the image of it personally, I am sure it is a very good car, but the looks are just a bit too shouty and it is a Ford after all.

Charlie


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

vwcheung said:


> Hairdressers car?? £600 worth of beer and cash & carry in the boot and 410hp under the bonnet, best shopping trolley I've ever bought!


hairdressers drink as well :wink: usually lots too i remember seeing mine out one night and she was wassssssted.

isnt your power a bit high for a shoping trolley considering they usually have a wonkey wheel? and a bit expensive? i usually get one for a pound that i get back at the supermarket


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

No ! Don't think the TTRS is expensive when you look at it's performance, test drove R8 and also GT3 997 which i nearly bought and rear seats in the TT made me buy it. Most people I have spoke to have never associated this model with scissors and hair but when people are jealous cause they can't afford a decent motor they tend to mock.


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

vwcheung said:


> when people are jealous cause they can't afford a decent motor they tend to mock.


haha dont i know this! being a quite young girl having a TT.... all my friends think Audi is crap..they would / could have got a better car, its a hairdressers car...bahhhhh baaaah bahhhh


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

Yer the mk 1 prob is ! Lol


----------



## MP (Feb 22, 2008)

vwcheung said:


> Hairdressers car?? £600 worth of beer and cash & carry in the boot and 410hp under the bonnet, best shopping trolley I've ever bought!


Is the beer hiding below the jam?


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

MP said:


> vwcheung said:
> 
> 
> > Hairdressers car?? £600 worth of beer and cash & carry in the boot and 410hp under the bonnet, best shopping trolley I've ever bought!
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: that must be some strong jam


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

It's peanut butter thank u


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

k10mbd said:


> vwcheung said:
> 
> 
> > when people are jealous cause they can't afford a decent motor they tend to mock.
> ...


and they are right :wink: , apart from a very few Audi models,, they are crap !!! :?  you will get better handling / driving cars for the money than a mk1 TT :, ( but it is good enough !! :lol: :lol: ) and you wont get a better looking car... :-* :-*


----------



## freeman (Jul 25, 2010)

All the TT does lean towards the looks over performance side... but the new Mk2 S and RS does very well as far as performance goes. Plus I love the fact I'm probabaly driving the only TTS in a 50mile radius, haven't seen one on the road yet. 

As far as the labor union here in the states... The worker's aren't getting any richer, sure they're getting paid higher hourly, but most of that is going towards the sky-rocketing unions fees they have to pay. The only people benefiting from Unions are the Union bosses... These idiots went as far as banning foreign marquees off their parking lots even when manufacturers like Toyota and Nissan have most of their cars in the lineup (cept the delicious GT-Rs) having over 80 to 90% of their parts made in the US while the Ford, Chevy have mostly Mexican parts... =_=


----------



## GINNO78 (Dec 11, 2010)

LOL it is true what they say though.... There are 2 going around in my Village....I know both the guys....one works for Ford as a Master Tech and one has a body repair shop.......Both are chavs both have tattoes and a shaved head....both have earings and both have Staffordshire Bulls LOL

As for the ST's well its a Burberry fest with those now......thats why I sold mine 2 yrs ago!! .....Shame as they are a damn fine car!!

As for TT's mine is the only TT in the village :mrgreen:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

vwcheung said:


> No ! Don't think the TTRS is expensive when you look at it's performance, test drove R8 and also GT3 997 which i nearly bought and rear seats in the TT made me buy it. Most people I have spoke to have never associated this model with scissors and hair but when people are jealous cause they can't afford a decent motor they tend to mock.


Is it April 1st already??

Please tell me you're joking? You bought a TT over an R8 or GT3 due to the rear seats & please tell me you're not comparing the performance merits of either against a TT-RS.

You'll find i'm afraid that TT/Hairdresser is an unfortunate label but has nothing to do with people not being able to afford TT's. Much the same as Focus RS's being labeled as being owned by Chavs as given their price tag & running costs i'd assume any chavs driving one have stolen them.

I test drove a Focus RS back in September when i'd narrowed my choices down to a GT-R or RS, but the image was the biggest negative factor i found in the Focus as it is a very capable motor & had me giggling in fits.


----------



## GINNO78 (Dec 11, 2010)

W7 PMC said:


> vwcheung said:
> 
> 
> > No ! Don't think the TTRS is expensive when you look at it's performance, test drove R8 and also GT3 997 which i nearly bought and rear seats in the TT made me buy it. Most people I have spoke to have never associated this model with scissors and hair but when people are jealous cause they can't afford a decent motor they tend to mock.
> ...


April the 1st you say!!! I cant believe you were considering a Focus RS over a GT-R Id question are you half tapped?
The TTRS is sex on wheels and without doubt the best looking car on the road 8)


----------



## TTKeith (Oct 16, 2007)

Had a close look at Fucus RS in the flesh when we installed a Sound System in one was not impressed with the interior quality very cheap plastics 

Not a patch on Audi build quality


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

GINNO78 said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > vwcheung said:
> ...


Where did i say i was considering a Focus RS OVER a GT-R? I was looking at 2 totally different ownership propositions at 2 very different price points. In the end i knew if i chosen the RS i'd always wish i'd bought the GT-R so in the end that's what i did. The exact same scenario would have presented itself if i'd chosen a TT over a Porsche or an R8 :lol:

Back on topic though, the Focus RS is a very capable car. It puts a massive smile on your face when driving, is priced & spec'd well but they have a slight image problem (born in the main by the Focus ST Asbo i believe) which makes them a tad marmite.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

GINNO78 said:


> The TTRS is without doubt the best looking car on the road 8)


:lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> GINNO78 said:
> 
> 
> > The TTRS is without doubt the best looking car on the road 8)
> ...


I made a very similar reference but at the last minute decided to delete & not post it


----------



## GINNO78 (Dec 11, 2010)

Id love a TTRS....beautiful Car, one day maybe!!

Id also love a GT-R not sure that will happen anytime soon though.....Family man now!!

Just got rid of my M3 to free off cash!!


----------

